# portable houses and licensing??



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

just wondering if you have to license your portable houses if you're using em for a day or two in ND and MN, and if so how much are they? Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

you dont have to in good ol ND but you do in MN and if im not mistakin its like $38 im not sure if you can get a 2day pass or if it has to be the whole season


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah -

In MN you can get a temporary license for your portable house.

But with it, the wonderful minds at the MN supreme court also grant you the same search & seizure protection as a HOUSE. So if you're making meth it's well worth it to license it. LOL :eyeroll:

I think the short-term license for OOS houses in MN is 20 bucks or so for 7 days or 3 days or something.

log on to the DNR site for exact prices. I'm too lazy to do it for you right now.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

In Minnesota you have to have a shelter license for all ice shacks, even small fish trap types. I personally think that's ridiculous, but that's the law in Minnesota. Minnesota's hunting and fishing rules and regulation handbooks have so much information in them they look like a big city phonebook.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

njsimonson:

Thanks for the tip, ill whip up batch of that meth and let ya know how it is, haha


----------

